# is there anyone in here early twenties having ivf



## lucy69 (Jan 18, 2005)

hi my name is lucy and iam 21years old and iam due to start my ivf treatment the end of july and i was just wondering if there is anyone on here around my age having ivf or have had.iam so scarred i want to know that iam not alone.iam attending the glasgow royal


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lucy

im not having IVF but i am 25(mid twenties now!!!) but i was 19 when we started ttc-there are quiet a few ladies on here who are early-mid twenties!

its nice to see someone having treatment so young as i got fobbed off for about 4yrs from having any thing other then clomid which didnt work!

take care

Mez
xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi lucy
        my name is nikki im 25 i had my first ivf at the age of 22 there are quite alot of young ladies on here like what mez said if u dont mind me asking why do u have to have ivf mine was cos i had blocked tubes at the time but have none now long story anyways im starting my treatment again in march so good luck to all of us take care keep in touch love nikki


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Lucy,

I'm Marie, and I'm 23, we've been trying since I was 17/18, I had my first IF treatment at 20, and my first IVF at 22.  

I was lucky to have a supportive dr. , who didnt descriminate me because of my age - I had all my testing done when I was 19, so we were very 'lucky' (for want of a better word!)    
I do get the comments ' you're young, you've got lots of time'   but I've been ttc now for 5.4 years - why should I have to wait more time?!  

Nice to see some other young 'ens!

Marie xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi little one!!!! 

I am 27 and I did my first IVF 3 weeks ago and now I am pg!!! You  dont have to worry about anything!! All the girls here will help you during your treatment!!!

Welcome and feel free to ask anything!!!

(I love Glasgow!!!! Its my 2nd home there!!My DH studies for his PhD and I have come a lot of times!!!! Really your town is in my heart!!! )

Take care yourself!!
Stella


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

I am 26 had ICSI I am now pregnant too!!!!


----------



## lucy69 (Jan 18, 2005)

about a year and a half ago i had an ectopic pregnancy which resulted in them taking my left tube away then in november there the done an operation because i could not get pregnant and they found that my right tube was damaged so the reffered me to the royal and i start treatment the end of july.thank you so far to the people who have replyed if there r anymore people out there i would love to here from you.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

ey lucy. I have just turned 24 and dh is 25 we are having tx becuase dh had cancer and we r using frozen swimmers. The dr's have recently discovered that i have endo and pco we have had 6 iuis without success but have moved on to ivf ad we have egg collection in 2 days time. I have found that being fit, young and active has meant that i've had very few side effects
If you fancy a chat feel free to pm me.
Ju xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi there lucy im 24 and am just starting out on ivf should get a appointment for my first consultation threw the door sometime soon i have had 2 eptopic pregnancys although i was blessed with a boy who is now 6 before my probs started good luck and i think we are all just as nervous when we start out xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Lucy,
I will be 25yrs in April and our GP just sent a letter of referral to Kings collage hospital for me and my DH to start IVF. 
We have been TTC for 3 years now, but with no luck. I am sure we are doing it right.. 
I have PCOS and my DH has low motility. 
I was also worried about my age because i heard that you had to be 25yrs before they refer you, but that turned out to be a load of rubbish.

I hope every thing goes well for you. 
Keep us updated because i am also worried about everything.

One last thing... how long did you have to wait before starting the IVF after getting your referral??



Jo
x


----------



## lucy69 (Jan 18, 2005)

hi jod1 thanks for your reply did u get the message i sent.i havent started the ivf yet but will be come the end of july keep me posted on how u r doing


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello..we collected 12 eggs today hooray..shows we youngans can do it..


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

congratulations sick note on your 12 eggs i hope there is a little miricale in there somewhere  i hope i get 12 when it all starts for me 
        Kerry xxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations sicknote 12 eggies is great 

pam xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks wil know tomorrow how many have made it to embryo stage.Hope fully they're having a    with dh's   as we speak!!When they defrosted his guys they were raring to go so we only have to do ivf not icsi (more great news)
Dh has named all the eggs after the x men and has said that threre is enough for a whole fottie team and a sub!!!
We are hoping to have 2 put back on Friday pm..as you may know my eggs were left to get bigger for icsi so they are stronger anyway and popping them back 3 days after should make them stronger too!!
My friend scared me by saying they could divide and i could have quads what a thought!!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

well keep us all posted sicknote and if they are x-men then you may end up with the quads he he OMG


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone i got my appointent threw its the 17th february cant wait just hope i can egg share


----------

